# I completely take back what I said



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

So yeah, remember that thread I started about a week ago or so? About how the new Z06 isn't looking that spectacular. Well that all just went out the window in my mind.

Chevy has the full info for the new Z up on their site, and hot diggity damn! I'm really considering getting one of those suckers, they really did beat what my expectations were. I'm thinking I could definately live with the ride quality of the vette for the "wonderfulness" of the Z. Chances are though I'll also end up getting another GTO sometime just for a second choice (I still love the goat too much).

Anyway, chances are.... Yellowbird Z06 here I come!


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Righton brother!! The car is amazing and beautiful. Expect to pay close to 20Grand over sticker. I "inquired" the other day with our local dealer and that's what they're charging, so around 100G's out the door.


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

The Z06 & GTO combo is pretty sweet; I feel they really compliment each other. I would love to have a new Z06 but there is no way I am going to pony up the coin for a new one any time soon. Go for it and let us know the paticulars of ownership.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

I plan on stopping by a vette dealership right down the street from me tomorrow. This dealer seriously has like 25 C5's/Z06 and some 50 C6's sitting on the lot... they only sell vette's other than used trade-ins they get. I'm going to talk to them about a fully loaded C6z and see what they'll be charging. I'm also going to take a nice little test drive of the C6 because I haven't driven one yet... and I'd like to see what I'll kind of be getting.

I'll keep you guys informed though.


----------



## godspeed06 (Aug 17, 2005)

DO NOT pay over msrp unless you just feel like throwing away money. there are many reputable dealerships selling them at msrp. and lots of people are giving up their places on waiting lists. you should go to the corvetteforum.com and see whats up. you will not have to pay 100k out the door for one of these things. and yes, they are amazing. i got a drive in a test fleet one and i have pictures of it in my driveway. believe me, you will want to get one of these things. they make grown men giggle like little schoolgirls. :cheers


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Damn Rice, I'm jealous. You must be pretty well-to-do, I say if you can afford it, go for it. I thought you were a teenager.....must have been someone else. I'll have to adjust my "Minds-Eye" picture of you.


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Damn Rice, I'm jealous. You must be pretty well-to-do, I say if you can afford it, go for it. I thought you were a teenager.....must have been someone else. I'll have to adjust my "Minds-Eye" picture of you.


Thats scary


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

Rice is 19, must be nice to be able to afford the insurance on a z06


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Holy Hell!! I'd be surprised if any insurance co would write that policy! No offence Rice, but after your recent loss, a 500hp auto and being under 20 you're as high a risk as they come!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Rice, I'm not trying to be an ass but is your vehicle parent sponsored in any way? If not, where the hell do you work so I can quit the dealership and go there?!?!? :cheers


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

silvergoat05 said:


> Thats scary


HEH! Dont be pervy, when you chat with someone you tend to form a mental picture of that person that never ends up being close at all.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

x-stanger said:


> Rice is 19, must be nice to be able to afford the insurance on a z06


I thought he was. What.....How...... Dont understand......

You are not one of those drug dealer punks they got out there in Orlando are you Rice?


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

JM, you coming to Orlando on the 3rd? Rice, hope you're coming too!!


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> JM, you coming to Orlando on the 3rd? Rice, hope you're coming too!!


Oh yeah! Paid in full. Did they ever decide where they were going to do it?


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Not that I'm aware of yet. Gettin down to the wire! LOL


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Omg no I'm not 19 lol :lol: 

I'm still 18

I've been a stock trader since I was 16. I'm very modest, so let me just say that I make more money at my age than 99% of the other kids out there do. Yes I will be able to afford the insurance, although I'm sure it will be high none-the-less.

Didn't get to make it to the dealership today because a few of my stocks decided to play with me so most of my time was taken up being worried about what they were going to do. Unfortunately I lost about $400 on one today  I'm sure I'll be able to make it back though  

I'll definately go there tomorrow, I'm pretty sure I'll have the time. Can't wait to see the dealers face though when I tell him I'm looking to buy a Z06


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

EIGHTEEN!!! Go sign up for Bondurant's and Skip Barbers racing schools bud before you buy that car!! You narrowly escaped death already, you need to be taught how to control such a beast. My father and I went to those schools every year for 10 yrs, from the time I turned 16. Was great fun for father and son!


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Don't worry about that. I'm really a very good driver especially consdiering my age.

Plus, when I'm driving around in a $75k car... do you really think I'd be dumb enough to drive like the average ricer :rofl: 

The accident I got into was in no way my fault. The police told me afterwards that I must have been very cool headed cause I did all the right things for the situation I was in.


----------



## godspeed06 (Aug 17, 2005)

do you mean you trade online? how much money did you start with investing?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I still can't get over the money thing..... did you get a loan from your parents to start trading? I came from a very..... deprived..... family where my parents were always borrowing money from me! Although at the time that sucked it instilled a good financial sense in me, and by the time I turned 21 I purchased my first house! But the fact that you can afford an expensive car at such an early age! BTW, I hooked up with one of my friends (I'm actually considering a ZO6 as well) and I got quoted around $59K..... so my advise is to shop your ass off! :cheers


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

godspeed06 said:


> do you mean you trade online? how much money did you start with investing?


Yes, I use a broker that I mostly trade online with, but I'm able to call them at any time and talk to someone for no extra cost.

I started with $5k.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I still can't get over the money thing..... did you get a loan from your parents to start trading? I came from a very..... deprived..... family where my parents were always borrowing money from me! Although at the time that sucked it instilled a good financial sense in me, and by the time I turned 21 I purchased my first house! But the fact that you can afford an expensive car at such an early age! BTW, I hooked up with one of my friends (I'm actually considering a ZO6 as well) and I got quoted around $59K..... so my advise is to shop your ass off! :cheers


Yes, my parents managed up $5,000 for me to start investing with (we weren't too financially sound either). Now I'm not a millionaire or anything.... yet.... but I seriously work my ass off for everything I get. I'm definately one of these rich little "daddy's boys" that gets everything handed to them without doing anything to earn it.


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

Excuse my rudeness but this sounds like something coming from a 15 year old.What on line brokerage house are you using? Are you dealing in any hedge funds? Are you selling on a margin ?Please tell me a stock that has gone from $5000 to $75000 in 16 months , I want IN.Or better yet your payments on $65000 car would run $1400 a month . So tell me where i can invest $5000 and get $1400 a month income.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

> I'm definately one of these rich little "daddy's boys" that gets everything handed to them without doing anything to earn it.


I'm hoping you didn't mean to say this...... hopefully you meant "I'm definately *not* one of those rich little "daddy's boys" that gets everything handed to them without doing anything to earn it." I'm not bashing you I just can't respect parent sponsored vehicles.... unless it's your father that's on this site talking about the car he bought for his son.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I'm hoping you didn't mean to say this...... hopefully you meant "I'm definately *not* one of those rich little "daddy's boys" that gets everything handed to them without doing anything to earn it." I'm not bashing you I just can't respect parent sponsored vehicles.... unless it's your father that's on this site talking about the car he bought for his son.


LOL yes I meant I'm NOT. Didn't catch that one :lol:


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

x-stanger said:


> Excuse my rudeness but this sounds like something coming from a 15 year old.What on line brokerage house are you using? Are you dealing in any hedge funds? Are you selling on a margin ?Please tell me a stock that has gone from $5000 to $75000 in 16 months , I want IN.Or better yet your payments on $65000 car would run $1400 a month . So tell me where i can invest $5000 and get $1400 a month income.


It's no problem, most people doubt me when I talk about this... and that's why I haven't said anything for so long.

I'm using OptionsXpress currently, but I've had my hand in Scottrade and Etrade before. Chances are once I meet all the requirements (namely 5 years of trading experience) I'll move over to BrownCo.

No I don't deal in hedge funds.

I've never used a margin account.

Are you serious about a stock trading from $5k and going to $75k? Cause if you are I seriously want to see this stock. That's absolutely insane seeing as how the Dow on average is around $10k right now. But I mean damn, I can say that if it really happened I sure as hell haven't seen it.

I'm not planning on paying $1400 a month because I'm hoping to give a nice down-payment, so I'll be able to reduce the monthly payment to AT MOST $1k. And unfortunately it's not as easy as taking $5k and getting $1.4k out of it every month. It's more of you need to invest VERY wisely and know what you're doing. Remember, I'm not still working off of a trading account of $5k total net worth. Over the past 2 years I've gotten it higher than that.

I'm also not going to be paying for this car on my own. My parents are going to help me out because, well, I helped them out with the money I made on the market.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Keep in mind I'm NOT a millionaire. Not really even too close to it. I sure hope to be, but that's all a matter of how my luck is in the coming years.


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

So you must be in IPO's to make so much money this fast


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

IPO's are way too risky for me. You can't really have a good idea of how the company that you're investing in is going to perform.

I just do more of agressive day tradings. I don't do hedge funds because I'm not really into the short selling, unregulated, purely speculative look of it. I do however deal mostly in options trading, and yes at times I take a speculative look at the stock when I'm investing, but for the most part I stick to safer research methods. Although when I think about it... all stock trading is really speculative, so I can't really say that.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Any other questions I can answer for ya to convince you of my profession?


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

You can't convince me with those answers , so good luck and lets talk GTO's


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

x-stanger said:


> You can't convince me with those answers , so good luck and lets talk GTO's


........

Alright then whatever. I knew I shouldn't have even brought it up because I've been in this whole "There's no way you're telling the truth, and I can prove it" war with people before. It always turns out the same way, so I'll agree to drop it right now.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey Rice, it's all good mate. I used to play the market when I was in HS too. We actually did it in class. I just used real money instead of the "pretend" variety. You certainly are not the first teenager to become a sucessful day trader nor will you be the last. You don't have anything to "prove" here. You're parents should be commended for giving you such an opportunity. Hope to see you on the 3d, even in a 300M!


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

I dont give a rats butt what you do, long as your not a drug dealer. If you say you work with stocks to make a living, who here has any business disputing that? I just want you to start speaking English, cause I dont know what the hell you were talking about. I thought hedges were those little bushes I have to trim in front of the window. Either that or I can start talking to you about the finer points of IP packet routing.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

See but that's the difference between you and me... I know a FEW things about IP Packet Routing (friend is a tech guy)... thus why I'm so much better than you. :lol:  

Just kidding.  

Anyway, it's off to the vette dealership in... ohhh.... I'd say about 13 hours. Omg im so xcited, dis iz going 2 b teh pwnzorz!!111one111oneone111. 

Rofl, sorry about that. For some reason I wanted to type like that randomly because I haven't done so since my video game playing days of Diablo II :cool


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Well, I'm convinced it's not parent sponsored....... keep helping your parents out cause without them you'd still be some punk kid that is broke as hell driving around in a Civic hatch. :lol:


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey now, there's nothing wrong with those Civic hatch's.... they can be made hella fast  

It's those ricey Si's I think they're called that scare me.

But yeah man, for the past 2 years most of the money I've made I've given to my parents because I hated seeing them being all stressed out like over monthly bills 
So now when we're finally in the clear like and all, my dad knew I wanted the new Z06 and the other day he was like "Well I've always liked vettes, so let's go down to the dealership tomorrow and take a look at em." Because I don't have enough money to completely buy one right now, and they're completely out of debt... they're going to look into buying it right now cause they know I can pay them back for it in a few months no problem. Gotta love having cool parents


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

And before you ask, YES I'm a momma's boy, so shut it :lol:


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> And before you ask, YES I'm a momma's boy, so shut it :lol:


heh, my Son is a mamma's boy. I'm just hoping he will out grow it!


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

vettes are a very nice car i just went for a test drive last weekend in a c5 converable twin turbo the lowset horsepower kit lingenfelter makes i think 550horse. that thing was fast. if you dont get the new z06 i would look in to going with somesort of twin turbo vett. :cheers


----------



## godspeed06 (Aug 17, 2005)

yo, you wanna give me some tips? im going to scott trade tomorrow. :cheers 

enjoy your vette man. i wish i could see the dealer's face when you walk in there. when youre ready to buy go in there with all your money CASH in a bookbag. when they look at you like youre some punk kid, open it up and show him those ben franklins. while he's stunned and has that stupid look on his face, ask him to go get you a cup of coffee... with cream.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

godspeed06 said:


> yo, you wanna give me some tips? im going to scott trade tomorrow. :cheers
> 
> enjoy your vette man. i wish i could see the dealer's face when you walk in there. when youre ready to buy go in there with all your money CASH in a bookbag. when they look at you like youre some punk kid, open it up and show him those ben franklins. while he's stunned and has that stupid look on his face, ask him to go get you a cup of coffee... with cream.


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Anyway, personally I don't like Scottrade. They were the first brokerage I signed up with, and they restricted my account to pretty much only being able to buy and sell stocks (not trade options, do spreads.... blah blah blah) because I was a 16 year old kid supposedly no trading experience to them. Now I can't blame them too much, they were just trying to cover their ass. _But clearly I just wasn't going to be successful enough for them_ 

Anyway, I'll give any of you a fun little tidbit of a stock I've been watching recently for any who may be interested. Keep in mind I am NOT telling you to buy or sell this stock (I'm so not getting into legal trouble here  ) I'm just saying keep an eye on it like I have. It's done me well before. 
HAR - Harmann Industries.
Also keep an eye on HOTT, I'm not sure which way it's going to go yet, but it's definately either going way up or way down.

Enjoy!  :cool


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

This thread has really put me in tears. From f--cking laughing so hard, please stop I beg you !!! Don't even respond because this is good- bye to what I though was a good forum.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Lol alright? You know at one point I had some respect for you because I thought you actually had respect for other on here, but as of right now I definately have absolutely no respect for you. I don't care if you leave this forum right now. Why? What one bad thing have I done or said about you? Absolutely none that I can think of, and yet you sit infront of your computer completely criticizing me and others left and right. If you are particularly offended by my previous post in some way, I'm sorry but It was not directed toward you. Sure I could have sent the information in a PM, but instead I felt generous and decided I would try to help some of the NICE and FRIENDLY people on this forum if they were at all interested. As I said, I usually don't talk about my profession so me giving away a little bit of my strategy like that is almost unheard of. Why? I just don't usually like the idea of just handing people a way to make profit - I feel it's better to maybe help them along, but for them to learn to find profit themselves.

Anyway, do whatever you want x-stanger. I really don't care. As I said I never had anything against (you on the other hand seem to think otherwise) and I have never meant to hurt anyone in anyway with anything that I have posted. Check my entire post history if you like; I can't recall ever posting any one negative thing about someone on this forum (other than doing it jokingly).

So I'm sorry to the rest of you for having my ranting take up the space on this forum, but it really kind of hurts/annoys me when someone decides to disrespect me in public for no apparent reason.

One request to you, x-stanger - whether you leave this forum or not please at least leave me out of your pissing-war. As I said I'm sorry if I ever offended you in any way, but you have lost a good portion of my respect because the way you are currently acting.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Oh, and by the way I just thought I'd in some reason why I began talking about this. You know how everyone has 1 or 2 things that they could usually talk to you about on and on? Well for me those two things are cars, and my profession. So I'm sorry if you didn't want to hear about it, but it's human nature that I can be easily suckered into talking about those two subjects.

Reply if you want to or not (because I know you'll at least read this to see how I come back at you) but please know that I will not be tempted into arguing with you any further on here.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

x-stanger said:


> This thread has really put me in tears. From f--cking laughing so hard, please stop I beg you !!! Don't even respond because this is good- bye to what I though was a good forum.


You are a total as$. Good riddance, and the forum will be better without the likes of you. Stupid mustang pinhead on a GTO forum, cant even keep his stupid mouth shut on matters concerning cars or peoples jobs.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

I like Corvettes too. My wife has a 1971 LT-1 and sometimes I even get to drive it..... :lol: 

Make sure to get some pics of it for us. We'd love to see how it looks....


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Pics of the Z06 whenever I get it? I sure as hell will!  

Unfortunately though if I were to put in a custom order today for one, I probably wouldn't get it until December in the earliest... but I haven't even put in an order yet. I'm just waiting to find out if my insurance company will write a policy for me in it... if not they can go to hell. I'll leave them for someone who's willing to insure me (the whole me being 18 is seriously going to kill me though on the insurance co.'s deciding yes or no  )


----------



## godspeed06 (Aug 17, 2005)

if not, just get a regular C6. id bet they would insure you on that. plus, youd save a lot of money for a car that is still crazy fast. when im allowed to i'll post some pics of the red z06 my dad got for a day. it was one of the test fleet vehicles and apparently he was told that we're not allowed to post pics yet. i guess not until it is delivered to customers.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Oh man yes, please post pics of the red Z06 whenever you can... I'm considering red or yellow so any real life pics I can get of them will help.

The thing though with the C6 is that I want the Z06 because it is such an extreme performance vehichle. If I were to get a C6 I would also strongly consider a new GTO too... although yes the C6 is still very nice. Anyway, I'll find an insurance agency willing to write me up for the Z06, it's just a matter of who will be willing to for what price. I'm guessing a minimum of $800/month


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> Oh man yes, please post pics of the red Z06 whenever you can... I'm considering red or yellow so any real life pics I can get of them will help.
> 
> The thing though with the C6 is that I want the Z06 because it is such an extreme performance vehichle. If I were to get a C6 I would also strongly consider a new GTO too... although yes the C6 is still very nice. Anyway, I'll find an insurance agency willing to write me up for the Z06, it's just a matter of who will be willing to for what price. *I'm guessing a minimum of $800/month*


Thats enough to make you sick. I couldn't pay that. $800(Ins)+$1800(Paymt)+$250(fuel)=$2850 a month. heh, no room for a mortgage with that.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Thats enough to make you sick. I couldn't pay that. $800(Ins)+$1800(Paymt)+$250(fuel)=$2850 a month. heh, no room for a mortgage with that.


Which is the #1 benefit I have over many people right now... I'm not making any mortgage payments


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> Which is the #1 benefit I have over many people right now... I'm not making any mortgage payments


  I hear ya brother. Dont knock up the girlfriend either.


----------



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

Good on ya for doing well in stocks. When I was your age I started with 2k that I made myself and got up to 20k. I bought a used '99 Camaro SS with the money. I never got back into trading. For all the haters, it can be done, I did it myself. And to the guy that was being an ass, I am new on this forum so I don't have much say... but with an attitude like that, you need to get laid. :seeya: and don't come back. I don't see why people hate on others when they are successful. So the kid is young and has some money. He already said he wasn't rich, and he isn't acting like a prick, so let him be.

Anyways, have fun with the ZO6, those are awesome!! :cool


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

RevnR6 said:


> Good on ya for doing well in stocks. When I was your age I started with 2k that I made myself and got up to 20k. I bought a used '99 Camaro SS with the money. I never got back into trading. For all the haters, it can be done, I did it myself. And to the guy that was being an ass, I am new on this forum so I don't have much say... but with an attitude like that, you need to get laid. :seeya: and don't come back. I don't see why people hate on others when they are successful. So the kid is young and has some money. He already said he wasn't rich, and he isn't acting like a prick, so let him be.
> 
> Anyways, have fun with the ZO6, those are awesome!! :cool


You may be new to the forum, but I hope you stay. I can respect someone like you :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

RevnR6 said:


> Good on ya for doing well in stocks. When I was your age I started with 2k that I made myself and got up to 20k. I bought a used '99 Camaro SS with the money. I never got back into trading. For all the haters, it can be done, I did it myself. And to the guy that was being an ass, I am new on this forum so I don't have much say... but with an attitude like that, you need to get laid. :seeya: and don't come back. I don't see why people hate on others when they are successful. So the kid is young and has some money. He already said he wasn't rich, and he isn't acting like a prick, so let him be.
> 
> Anyways, have fun with the ZO6, those are awesome!! :cool


 :agree ..... well put! :cheers


----------



## BrianV (Aug 25, 2005)

I've been a lurker for a while considering getting the new GTO; I've always been an LS1 (and now LS2 fan) and I think the package that Pontiac has brought to the table (or Holden) is excellent here.

Anyways, I couldn't help but chime in on RiceEater's story. I have a few problems with it.

First, I'm young myself, only 23 years old but I'm an engineer who has done well for himself (compared to people my age). I also did real well doing computer work when I was in HS and I always used to blow it out of proportion on message boards. I made it sound like I was making 6 figures, so I can relate with your feeling a need to 'fit in'. PS - my first car was a Tercel, which I did buy for myself; I shortly therafter got a GSR because the Tercel was too slow.

Anyways, I do some stock trading as well (with my savings). My problems with your story are:

1. You say you don't want to play risk by using margin or buying IPO. If you're not risky then there's no way to turn $5k into a crapload of money in 2 years.

2. I have some friends who are serious investors, they do it for a living and they would never dream of spending excessive money on a depreciable asset like a car because they know they could put that $3k (in your case) a month back into the market. Remember, $5k got your $75+k in two years, imagine what $3k / month can do for you in the long run.

3. You mentioned putting a hefty down payment down on the car. This is my HUGEST problem with your logic. No full-time trader would EVER put significant money down on anything because they know their portfolio can ALWAYS outperform a bank's interest rate. You'd be better off investing $30k instead of just putting it as cash down. By you making that one comment alone, you're full of absolute BS. I wasn't going to comment, but I was once in your situation where I felt I needed to brag and build myself up to try and fit in.

You do write and present yourself well for 18; I will give you that.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

BrianV said:


> I've been a lurker for a while considering getting the new GTO; I've always been an LS1 (and now LS2 fan) and I think the package that Pontiac has brought to the table (or Holden) is excellent here.
> 
> Anyways, I couldn't help but chime in on RiceEater's story. I have a few problems with it.
> 
> ...


Please, just don't even act like another troll. I'll respond to your remarks in the order you posted

1) I have been known to invest in IPO's on a VERY rare occasion. Example would be Vonage is talking about getting into the market _somehow_ (Their CEO used to keep false booking records and isn't allowed to be involved with a publicly traded company, thus why I said "somehow"). If Vonage offers an IPO of some sort... I'll definately get in it because Vonage is a nice company. Anyway, there are many different strategies a person can take in investing. Some are riskier than others, but when I say I stay out of risky strategies, I'm talking about strategies that are known as having "unlimited risk". (Chances are if you're not a broker or don't know a lot about investing you may not understand what I'm saying) I stick to strategies with little to moderate risk, namely something called Spreads and basic options trading. If you know anything about options trading you would know that with luck on your side you can make a LOT of money in simply a day or two. The problem though is you need to know what you're doing to do it effectively.

2) So you're telling me your friends never take any money out of any of their trading accounts to pay for ANYTHING? They must be rather wealthy in general then. Remember I'm paying for a few bills a month, and what ever else I want to buy with the money I make from trading. Whose to say if I've made what I feel is enough money to take a portion out and buy something nice, in the case a car. Sure 98% of the cars in this world are heavily depreciable... but we still rely on them don't we? I mean what's the point of investing in food to eat then? Not like we're going to get a pile of gold in it in the end... usually more like a pile of crap (*if any of you however can make piles of gold by... you know.... please contact me* , oh and I'm also very sorry for your pain  ) With your full-time investor friends also... go ahead and ask them if a 16 year old can take $5k and turn it into a 6 digit number in 2 years. If they say no, then they're the wrose bunch of investors in the world. One of the main things to know about the market is ANYTHING CAN HAPPEN - ANYTHING, PERIOD.

3) What? Sure your portfolio works nicely as your own personal banking service, but what if I'd rather not make a full payment of $75k for the car right here and now. What if I only want to pay a few thousand so I can walk away with the car today, and not have to make as high of monthly payments tomorrow. Yes a $30k down payment could go toward making me more money in my trading account, but $30k also allows me to drive away from my Vette dealership with a nice new Z06. I just really have no clue what the **** you were trying to say with #3 here... but it's absolutely confusing. Are you trying to say just keep the money in motion and never draw any moeny out of your trading account? What's the point of even trading at all then if you're not going to use the money?

You know what, I'm getting really ****ing pissed off and hostile with you trolls now. I'm tired of you coming out of the wood-work thinking you can make me look bad because you know just a little bit of information about one subject. At least x-stanger clearly knew something about trading, all you've said thus far are the basics of what your friends have evidentally told you. So the next time you make a statement like 


BrianV said:


> By you making that one comment alone, you're full of absolute BS.


Please remind yourself to shut up unless you have something to fully prove that I'm an idiot. 

I hope you've enjoyed pissing me off for no reason, because you accomplished it. You know what, I don't even need to prove myself to someone like you because I'm confident in knowing that I will be able to make more money than you could ever hope to with what I'm doing. I'm doing something constructive in my life, I'm good at it, and I don't plan on stopping. So please just don't ever create an account on a forum again just so you can say the absolute dumbest things in the world in hopes you'll sound smart.

Good bye jackass


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Woops I'm so sorry BrianV, I just noticed you drive a G35. 

That clears everything up, because there are two types of G35 drivers in this world. The ones whore are nice and smart, and then the ones you're clearly a part of.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Oh and I rarely lose my cool on the forums like that, but I would like to point out that I had a trade go very bad on me today... so my temper was just a little short when I started reading this crap. 

Maybe 05GTO should just close this thread, either that ban BrianV because I don't see him having anything constructive to say. This thread was going wonderfully ever since x-stanger left and he had to go and ruin it.


----------



## BrianV (Aug 25, 2005)

Don't ask to get me banned just because you don't like me or think I'm a troll. Don't make generalizations because I drive a G35 either. I'm sorry I hit a soft spot with you. I wrote what I did to add my 2 cents to this thread. The fact is, I was going to create an account one of these days anyways (probably this weekend when I go test drive 05's), and I'm bored at work and felt I could kill some time by reading the entire thread and chiming in.

If everything you say is true then you should be proud of yourself and not have a heart-attack over proving yourself to a bunch of internet people you'll likely never meet in person. It's the fact that you're SOOO defensive that raises speculation regarding you're entire story, however, that could be just an age thing too.

Frankly I don't care if what you're saying is true or not, I'm just saying it sounds fishy. If it is true, then you should re-consider spending $3k / month on a Vette now and invest the money instead. Maybe when you turn 18 then you can get a Ferrari with the additional money you made, of course I shouldn't be telling you this.

I also am curious how you can successfully day-trade at 16? When I was 16 I was in class for the entire open of the market? Can I assume you dropped out and/or are possibly pursuing a GED?

PS - I'm not attacking you in this post, I'm actually just asking more questions about how you're doing what you're doing so please don't unecessarily blow-up over these questions and statements; remember, "IT'S JUST THE INTERNET."


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

BrianV said:


> Don't ask to get me banned just because you don't like me or think I'm a troll. Don't make generalizations because I drive a G35 either. I'm sorry I hit a soft spot with you. I wrote what I did to add my 2 cents to this thread. The fact is, I was going to create an account one of these days anyways (probably this weekend when I go test drive 05's), and I'm bored at work and felt I could kill some time by reading the entire thread and chiming in.
> 
> If everything you say is true then you should be proud of yourself and not have a heart-attack over proving yourself to a bunch of internet people you'll likely never meet in person. It's the fact that you're SOOO defensive that raises speculation regarding you're entire story, however, that could be just an age thing too.
> 
> ...


First off I'm really sorry about blowing up like that... I feel like an ass now. Like I said I had a deal go bad on me today and lost some money so I was tense enough as was... then I just got on here and something about your post set me off. That and being yound I prolly do have a higher likelyhood to snap than older/more mature people. And sorry about the G35 thing, I know plenty of nice people with G35's... that was just me venting even more.

Anyway, I'd first like to point out I'm 18 now, but I've been trading intensively since I was 16. I was able to trade at 16 because I had earned all my credits and received my high-school diploma by the end of my sophomore year.

I'm looking into getting the Z06 because I've worked hard for the last 2 years (I have about 12 hour days.. waking up at 7 to get ready for the market to open at 9:30, then after it closes at 4 I do research until well usually dinner, so about 6 or 7), and I finally feel financially secure that I can take some of my profits and put it to use  

Anyway, I'm so for blowing up at you. You just posted what sounded like an attacking post at an inoppurtune time. 
If you need help or advice on the market or anything like that though, send me a PM or something. I'm usually willing to help out someone if they ask politely :cheers 

PS - gotta love how quickly my mood changes back to normal.


----------



## BrianV (Aug 25, 2005)

Don't sweat it, I'll see yah around.


----------



## linux_fan (Feb 19, 2005)

yeah, everything i've read makes me want a z06, but i'm about $50K plus a daily driver short to get one.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

linux_fan said:


> yeah, everything i've read makes me want a z06, but i'm about $50K plus a daily driver short to get one.


Well they actually make nice daily drivers. Sure a luxury car of some sort may be nicer, but the Z06 isn't that far off. It gets rather nice gas mileage (considering the engine), and really that's all that matters. Now though if you want a very luxurious ride then yes, I'd look into something else.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> Well they actually make nice daily drivers. Sure a luxury car of some sort may be nicer, but the Z06 isn't that far off. It gets rather nice gas mileage (considering the engine), and really that's all that matters. Now though if you want a very luxurious ride then yes, I'd look into something else.


My 02' Z06 was not a great DD. I didn't like having a can of fix-o-flat and a compressor for a spare tire. It was noisy. On the Z06 a lot of nice options from the Corvette are deleted to save weight. That said, it does work as a DD a lot better than anything else that offers equal performance. 
GTO= great performance from a all around useable car
Z06= Race car/exotic car performance in a streetable package


----------

